

Show HN: Chrome DevTools Extension Inspect into CSS Gradients - rjcaricio
https://github.com/rafaelcaricio/gradient-inspector

======
rjcaricio
Now published at Chrome Web Store:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/css-gradient-
inspe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/css-gradient-
inspector/blklpjonlhpakchaahdnkcjkfmccmdik)

